# USA wanting info for Americans visiting Spain



## ydukes (Jun 27, 2011)

hi everyone, it seems that most of the post are for British citizens. We got a Visa for France a couple of years ago and spent 15 months there. It was a very expensive process and it seems like Spain is even more expensive to get a permanent Visa. We are considering just coming for 3 months and seeing how things go. We were told in France that when we did not work and we're not refugees, that no one would bother with us. That seems a little optimistic. Any thoughts? Also I'd like to know if there is some place to look at post on this site that applies to people from the USA. Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## mtantill (Aug 20, 2013)

ydukes said:


> hi everyone, it seems that most of the post are for British citizens. We got a Visa for France a couple of years ago and spent 15 months there. It was a very expensive process and it seems like Spain is even more expensive to get a permanent Visa. We are considering just coming for 3 months and seeing how things go. We were told in France that when we did not work and we're not refugees, that no one would bother with us. That seems a little optimistic. Any thoughts? Also I'd like to know if there is some place to look at post on this site that applies to people from the USA. Thanks for any help you can give me.


The non-lucrative visa assumes you have enough income to support yourself without working and is tied to a fixed amount per month (2130.04 euros per month for individual and 532.51 euros a month per family member in 2018). You will need to prove you have this amount for each month you plan to stay. This visa requires you not to work in Spain and there has been some discussion about whether or not you can work for firms outside of Spain with that visa. 
If you are moving there for 90 days only, you will be covered under Schengen visa without needing proof of income. Can I know what you meant by expensive?


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

How expensive is "expensive"? The visa application fee itself is only about $150. Of course there is a cost involved in getting all of the necessary paperwork - (birth certificates, marriage certificate, police backround checks) plus translations. And you'll need to get Spanish health insurance, which is ridiculously cheap compared to the States (could be as low as 50€/month depending on your age and health). That's about it for the cost. 

If you're referring to the amount of money you need to have saved or coming in each month, someone has already indicated that amount. 

As for "permanent" residency in Spain, you need to have legally resided here for 5 years before you're eligible. For the first five years you'll be granted temporary residency. 

Americans can spend up to 90 days in the EU without any type of visa. During that time you're considered a tourist. Once your 90 days are up you have to leave the EU for a minimum of another 90 days.

To find posts related to you're looking for on this site, try searching for "non-lucrative visa" or simply "visa". EU citizens don't need a visa so any related posts would only have to do with non-EU citizens like yourself.


----------



## ydukes (Jun 27, 2011)

It seems I did not explain my knowledge very well but thank you for the responses. I had never heard of the non-lucrative Visa and will research that. I am also curious about what was said about a Spanish health insurance policy. When we went to France we bought a global insurance policy that was not specific to one country.
I do know about the three months that you remain a tourist under the Schengen visa. When I say expensive I am talking about when we got the French Visa. It ended up costing us about a thousand Euros by the time we paid for having X-rays of our chest done. we live in the mountains and had to travel to San Francisco see anyone at the embassy. So I thought a thousand pounds was pretty expensive. I will also look up which states can do a driver's license transfer with Spain. It looks pretty difficult to pass the Spanish test. Does anyone know of English driving schools that would allow you to take the test in English? Lots of questions. Thanks for any advice or information given


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ydukes said:


> Does anyone know of English driving schools that would allow you to take the test in English? Lots of questions. Thanks for any advice or information given


I don't know of any English driving schools, but it's possible to take the written part of the driving test in English. 

Where I live a couple of driving schools have instructors who speak enough English to give instructions during the practical lessons, but regardless of that the practical test has to be taken in Spanish.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

More info about obtaining a driving licence... It seems that you will not be able to do this as you need to


> *have at least six months of permanent residence* in Spain; otherwise it will not possible for you to get a valid driving license issued in this country. That is another *compulsory rule by Spanish authorities*.


https://www.healthplanspain.com/blog/expat-tips/479-taking-a-driving-test-in-spain.html


Is it not possible to hire a car in Spain with a US licence?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Is it not possible to hire a car in Spain with a US licence?


They would need an IDP from AAA. A few more dollars but not a huge cost.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

You can't exchange a driver's license from any of the states in the US. No matter which state you have it from in Spain you have to start from scratch. It's a lengthy and costly process.

You can use an international driver's license along with your license from the US for the first 6 months that you're resident. After that, you need a Spanish license. 

As a tourist and for a rental, you can use your US license plus the international license - which you get from AAA.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

As for the medical insurance, you'll need to have purchased a one year policy at the time of applying for your visa. There are Spanish companies that have policies exactly for that purpose. 

You will all have to go in person to the nearest Spanish consulate - once to turn in application and once to pick up the visa. No chest x-ray is required, but they do require a letter from a doctor basically stating that you are in good health.


----------



## Mila P (Aug 15, 2018)

As others have expressed up to 90 days, no requirements. Our experience & steps taken- from Canada. Actually just my wife's as she is a Canadian citizen only, I am Canadian & Brit passport holder. (much less of a process to get a green card). Objective to be snowbirds - live in Spain for 183 winter days per year. (end of Oct-end April)
Applied at local Canadian Spanish consulate for Non lucrative visa. They required:- letter from police showing no criminal activity-fingerprints taken/letter from doctor stating good health/information on income etc/full medical coverage for stay period/show & copies of passports and completed forms found on their website. They also provide NIE number (required for almost everything in Spain. Their charge was approx 650 Canadian dollars - our total approx 800 Canadian dollars.
Upon arrival we applied for Residencia, Required proof of income/proof of medical coverage/proof of home ownership (our case) or rental agreement/NIE #/Passport and passport size pictures. Only cost 19 euros and valid for 1 year initially. Upon renewal after first year it is then valid for 2 years. -Next one also 2 years then 5 years.
International driving licence (as others have said from your AAA) valid for up to 6 months each year in our case.
Most of this has been stated by others, but thought it may be helpful to give our experience step by step. Best advice - read forums like this, we found them invaluable -so many informed folks that we were grateful to, just by reading. 2nd - read the excellent info provided on the Spanish Consulate websites, it does give details on requirements for all types of visas.
Hope this helps and the very best of luck to you.


----------



## ydukes (Jun 27, 2011)

Was extremely helpful. I keep getting little bits of new information but this one gave me some new ideas. I really don't want to have to go through the Spanish driver's license ordeal. We tried taking the sample test for a French drivers license and it was really difficult so we never pursued it further. It sounds like the Spanish driver's license is just as bad or worse. Do you own a property in Spain? I assume that is where you go every 6 months. I am curious how well that works also.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You're worried about the theory test? If the theory test is a problem you'll likely be facing a long list of traffic tickets.

Remember the theory test is aimed at non drivers who are mostly 18 year olds.


----------



## ydukes (Jun 27, 2011)

That is encouraging. I will look it up online. In French you have to know the laws for all the motorcycles cars and lorries! So it makes the video test a bit crazy. Thanks for that encouragement


----------



## ydukes (Jun 27, 2011)

OK, before I go crazy hearing about the 90 days you can stay in Spain as a tourist. I absolutely know about the schegan situation. I'm pretty sure I received a response from someone telling me they were able to get a visa for up to 183 days which they used to visit Spain every winter. Of course, now, I cannot find that post for the life of me. Can someone please tell me what type of visa this might be. when I go to the consulate site and look under Visas, it does not list the different types. Does anyone have more information about this 183 day visa. I believe they said it did not require a Spanish drivers license. Thank you, everyone for your helpful responses


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

ydukes said:


> That is encouraging. I will look it up online. In French you have to know the laws for all the motorcycles cars and lorries! So it makes the video test a bit crazy. Thanks for that encouragement


You need to know the different speed limits. Not much more than that. It's actually a good idea to know that truck in the right lane is stuck at 70/80 while you're doing 120.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There are some countries, Australia and New Zealand come to mind, who have had pre-Schengen-rule treaties with certain Schengen states allowing their nationals to stay additional 90 days on top of 90 allowed under Schengen, making it 180 days or almost 6 months in total. In order to exercise their right, they cannot just stay in a certain country (France and Italy I seem to remember) for 6 months continually but after 3 months under Schengen they must leave the zone and then re-enter the country concerned, specifying they are starting another stay under a reciprocal treaty. Schengen rule hasn't abolished the previous treaties but they continue to operate alongside Schengen but independently.
I don't think US has had such treaties with individual countries.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Joppa said:


> I don't think US has had such treaties with individual countries.


It doesn't. 

What some folks do is to get a regular non-working visa for a year, plus the related residence permit. They then go back and forth between their homes in the US and in Europe, being careful not to establish themselves as resident for tax purposes (conditions vary by country, but usually include not being present for 183 days or more and not establishing your "centers of interest" in the country). This means, obviously, that you cannot join the local health care system and may be limited to a "non-resident" bank account (if you need or want a local bank account). You'll also have to be careful to maintain your US residence as your primary residence and to either carry private health cover or find US health insurance cover that includes overseas care and treatment.

It's an approach that isn't necessarily "easier" nor any less expensive than just dealing with full residency in both countries.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ydukes said:


> OK, before I go crazy hearing about the 90 days you can stay in Spain as a tourist. I absolutely know about the schegan situation. I'm pretty sure I received a response from someone telling me they were able to get a visa for up to 183 days which they used to visit Spain every winter. Of course, now, I cannot find that post for the life of me. Can someone please tell me what type of visa this might be. when I go to the consulate site and look under Visas, it does not list the different types.* Does anyone have more information about this 183 day visa. I believe they said it did not require a Spanish drivers license.* Thank you, everyone for your helpful responses


I don't understand this. Driving licences are not linked to visas...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ydukes said:


> OK, before I go crazy hearing about the 90 days you can stay in Spain as a tourist. I absolutely know about the schegan situation. I'm pretty sure I received a response from someone telling me they were able to get a visa for up to 183 days which they used to visit Spain every winter. Of course, now, I cannot find that post for the life of me. Can someone please tell me what type of visa this might be. when I go to the consulate site and look under Visas, it does not list the different types. *Does anyone have more information about this 183 day visa. *I believe they said it did not require a Spanish drivers license. Thank you, everyone for your helpful responses


As far as I'm aware, there is no such thing. 

You either come for no more than 90 days in 180, or apply for a residence visa, which is issued for a year. As Bevdeforges posted, that doesn't mean that you have to stay the entire year, so I would imagine that's what those people did, & just used it for a 6 month period over the winter months. 

You can drive on your US licence for up to 6 months from the date of arrival. Maybe that's where the 183 days idea came from.


----------

